# Outlook attachments - barely opening (AAARRRGGHH!)



## CindiD (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a brand new computer...installed Office programs on it (Outlook 2003) and am doing some tests. When I do a test email to myself, I BARELY can open Office programs (have tested Word and Excel). The test attachment files are small. When I try to open them it takes SO long (20 minutes) for it to open the right application (Word, Excel) and then another 15 minutes for it to actually open the document. I've checked every possible option. I've also tried to open the actual program (i.e. Word) and then go back to the email, view attachment - same thing.....VERY long time for the document to open. I'm using Symantec's antivirus program and have disabled the email scan for my testing...no change. I'm SO frustrated. I have to quickly get running on this computer and cannot think of a fix for this. help please (and thank you)

Cindi


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Cindi...

How big are the attachments?

Have you tried sending yourself a test email with a small text file attached?


----------



## CindiD (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes - I've done a test message with a small word file (one word) and small Excel file (one cell)....it just takes forever to open the application. Even when I just got the TSF email with the link (to your response) - took forever for it to open Internet Explorer. If I open any application (Word, Excel, IE) just by itself from the taskbar or start menu - it opens immediately. 

I don't know if it's a setting in Microsoft Outlook that is taking it so long....

(ps -thanks for troubleshooting this w/me - greatly appreciated!).

Cindi


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm not 100% sure it's Outlook's problem but it may be so a repair installation of the Office products may be something to think about later.

How about booting into Safe Mode and trying again? If all works ok, that would point the finger to a third party program interfeering with the attachment opening process


----------



## CindiD (Jul 25, 2006)

OK _ I complete removed Symnatec's antivirus program (not just disabled it) but completely removed it - boom - problem solved (sort of - still need a virus program). I had been troubleshooting all day with various aspects of the
Symantec program to allow emails/attachments but nothing was working.

Have a question about digital id - going to post a separate message/thread on that topic. Thank you soooo much for troubleshooting the attachment thing.

Cindi


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

No probs Cindi....Norton can be soooo troublesome!!

If it's worth anything, I personally recommend NOD32 for anti-virus...superb detection rates and low on resources. AVG's free edition gets a lot of support too


----------



## biagio (May 10, 2006)

For anti-virus, I use AVG Free edition. That's on my home PC. Not sure if you're box is a personal, non-commerical edition.

http://free.grisoft.com/doc/1


----------

